# suche script



## Guest (27. Dez 2003)

ich suche ein script bzw. applet das den folgen effekt auf der ganzen seite hat (schnee):
http://www.ecards4u.de/karte.php?action=recall&user=glitzercards&id=531439600

bzw. ich bin mir noch nicht mal sich ob es überhaupt per java gemacht wurde...

bin über jede info dankbar

mfg
MvR


----------



## Guest (27. Dez 2003)

btw. bitte antworten auch an mv.reichenbach@turbolupo.de


----------



## AlArenal (27. Dez 2003)

1. Das ist Javascript, nicht Java
2. Warum hast du nicht in den Sourcecode der Seite geschaut, dann hättest du 
3. die URL des Skripts gefunden: http://www.mistmaeuse-grusskarten.de/effects/Schneeflocken.js


----------



## Nobody (27. Dez 2003)

wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seit, das es sich um eine JAVA applet handelt, guckt lieber erst nach, oft ist es nur ein java-script und ihr müsst euch den entsprechenden teil nur "borgen".


----------

